# bodybuilding competions in the uk 2004



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

anyone out there no of any good natural bodybuilding competition,being held this year,if so ,whats the date and venue,all replies appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

i think the dates and venues dont get decided to early in the year

i might be wrong

if anyone does no of any

id like to no aswell

dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

There are a whole load of listings in the UK mag "The Beef".

Go to the show guide page and you will find the listings.

.


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

BNBF Scottish Championships

Sun 30th May 2004

George Square Theatre

George Square

Edinburgh

BNBF Northern Championships

Sun 13th June 2004

Dancehouse Theatre

10 Oxford Road

Manchester

BNBF Southern Championships

Sun 4th July 2004

Dorchester Corn Exchange

High East Street

Dorchester

BNBF Central Championships

Sun 18th July 2004

Aylesbury Civic Centre

Market Square

Aylesbury

top two winners in each class qualify for the British final but I'm not sure when the final is scheduled for yet.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Its a shame that the natural side doesnt get enough recognition for the incredible hard work that these guys put in.

What does everyone else think about that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Gareth. I could not agree more mate. I have just been in coversation a friend of mine about this exact issue.

I wont say what site I run, but maybe you will guess. It is a junior site which I promote or hope I am promoting Naturals.....


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

is that a junior bodybuilding site????? if yes wats its called


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

i agree gareth,all natural bodybuilding and bodybuilders, in a perfect world should be top of the tree, but apart from money and politics, sheer greed has beaten everyone else there. It's also a pity that more and more non bodybuilding sports, drugs are rife now than they ever were,and these people claim to be role models. DISGUSTING.

Problem is that we are not in a perfect world nor will we ever be, so the daily grind for these naturals is neverending.

Dave.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

anyone know where i can get THE BEEF online?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

here u go sims

http://www.thebeef.info/


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

My mate who I train with is entering into the competion for

BNBF Scottish Championships another 2 of the guys who sometimes train

with us are also going into also...Theres a crowd of us going up to see

them and hopefully they all will do well...

1 of the guys called Stephen won the novice last year in his first time

entering so he done pretty good.....but hopefuly they all do well

in a couple of weeks time....


----------

